# Diskussion: Strategien für Ordnung auf der Platte

## slick

Ich weiß gar nicht so recht wie ich es erklären soll. Über die Jahre wird das Chaos auf der/den Platte/Platten immer größer.

Einerseits versuche ich meine Dateien nach Projekten oder Themen zu sortieren, 

Beispiel:

~/Bilder/2009-12-24 Party/...

~/Projekte/FooBar/..

~/Mirror/Server_XYZ_stage4_20091005.tar.bz2

Allerdings bin ich damit recht unzufrieden. z.B. unter Bilder finden sich nicht nur Fotos, sondern auch mehrere Verzeichnisse mit Stock Images die zu irgendwelchen Projekten gehören, aber eben nicht nur. Einige Projektdateien würden auch unter "Mirror" gehören. Ab und ab schickt mal Freundin XYZ was per Messanger, was auch archiviert werden möchte. Nur wo?

Wenn ich es richtig machen würde, müßte ich alles kreuz und quer sym- oder hardlinken damit immer alles beisammen ist. Da blick ich aber schnell auch selbst nicht mehr durch und auch gerade bei Hardlinks ein wenig gefährlich (wenn die Dateien nicht "read-only" sind.)

Insgesamt rede ich gerade von bis zu 500.000 verschiedenster Dateien, die irgendwie sinnvoll strukturiert werden wollen. Vom Foto von der Handykamera, ein interessantes PDF über die psychologischen Auswirkungen von Online-Rollenspiele, komplette Stage4 von irgendwelchen Maschinen, komplett gespiegelten Webseiten, die Kochrezepte von Oma und Kopie der Änderungsmitteilung an die Versicherung (nur als Beispiel um die Bandbreite anzudeuten) und jeden Tag kommen ein paar Dutzend dazu, die z.T. wieder garnicht in das bestehende "Ordnungssystem" passen.

Alle Versuche meinerseits da ein System reinzubekommen kommen mir immer wie eine Notlösung vor, zumal ich das Gefühl habe, vieles gehört eigentlich nicht nur in ein Verzeichnis, sondern gehört zu mehreren Themen. Ich such es dann immer in genau dem falschen. 

So langsam fange ich schon mit Hardlinks an, um z.B. Linux-CD-Images an mehreren Stellen zu haben. (hat z.B. den Hintergrund das einzelne über Samba freigegeben werden, aber eben nicht deren komplettes "Original-Verzeichnis")

Welche Strategien/Verzeichnisstrukturen verwendet ihr zur Sortierung eurer Datenmengen? Setzt ihr vlt. auf irgendein Universal-Werkzeug? Wie harmonisiert eure Lösung mit (Teil-) Backups etc.? Wie mit evt. vorhandenen Netzwerkfreigaben (Samba/NFS)?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Slick,

also ich räume meistens nur "auf" und sortiere sie wie in deinem Fall durch Ordner. Allerdings muss man sich dann auch immer an diese Ordnung halten, sprich, wenn Firefox etwas speichern soll dann in Ordner/Unterordner X. Oder wie in deinem Beispiel, das alle Dateien vom Instand-Messanger auch nur in diesen Ordnern per default abgelegt werden oder Nachfragen wo es gespeichert werden soll.

Das ist natürlich aufwendig. Zur Foto-Archivierung gibt es glaub ich schon einige nützliche Systeme mit Datenbank und eigenen Tags pro Foto zur besseren Verwaltung.

Ein anderer Ansatz ist es durcheinander zu lassen und eine Art "Google" zu verwenden die bei der Suche und dem Zugriff hilft, Stichwort Beagle. Das hab ich mal ausprobiert, aber auch wieder Abgeschaltet und leider nie aktive genutzt.

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meine mich zu Erinnern das KDE und GNOME für sowas jetzt auch gemeinsame alternativen entwickeln wollen. Also muss es da auch etwas geben als alternative zu Beagle. Also eine Suchdienst der Daten indiziert, verwaltet und archiviert...

Beagle ist vielleicht das was du willst, da man dort auch nach zugriffszeiten, anlegedatum, Dateityp usw. seine Daten durchforsten kann. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es auch Tags setzt.. oder Namen im Pfad als "Tag" bei der Suche einbezieht.

Ich melde mich nochmal wenn mir was auffällt.

Grüße

----------

## mv

Ich komme mit normalen Ordnern prima klar, und wenn tatsächlich einmal ab und zu eine Datei logischerweise an zwei Orten sein könnte, weiß ich normalerweise, welche der "Kategorien" in meiner Entscheidung dann letztlich gewonnen hat - falls einmal ausnahsweise nicht, und ich suche tatsächlich einmal im falsche Directory, ist das ja auch keine Katastrophe (ich kann mich nicht einmal erinnern, dass das schon vorkam). Wenn ich ganz bewusst nur bestimmte Dateien spiegeln wollte (kommt bei mir nicht vor), würde ich da auch Hardlinks setzen - in so einer wohldosierten Aushnahme schadet das nicht.

Daher sage ich es nur ungern, aber für Dich scheint tatsächlich Nepomuk geschaffen zu sein: Also KDE mit USE=+semantic-desktop (...würg...) und dazugehörigen Datenbanken akonadi+mysql+soprano+virtuoso (...hualp....) installieren (und natürlich nepomuk) und das System alles indizieren lassen.   :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Als Anregung vielleicht einen Thread aus dem Debianforum:

Unzufrieden mit meiner Ordner-Struktur!

----------

## slick

 *mv wrote:*   

> Daher sage ich es nur ungern, aber für Dich scheint tatsächlich Nepomuk geschaffen zu sein: Also KDE mit USE=+semantic-desktop (...würg...) und dazugehörigen Datenbanken akonadi+mysql+soprano+virtuoso (...hualp....) installieren (und natürlich nepomuk) und das System alles indizieren lassen.  

 

Naja ... ich hatte mir das mal kurz angesehen, habe also nicht wirklich den Plan von. Kann man das denn von der Console bzw. losgelöst von KDE nutzen? Ich möchte mich ungern fest an KDE binden. Zumal habe ich immer leichte Bauchschmerzen sobald die Anzahl der beteidigten Komponenten allgemein steigt. 

Mir ist da mal eine Digikam-Datenbank abhanden gekommen mit den Tags usw. von paar tausend Bildern. Da steckte ziemlich Arbeit drin. (Ja, man kanns per IPTC in die Files schreiben lassen, aber das wiederum ist ein "ändern" der Original-Dateien, was ich ungern möchte.)

Vom Gedankenansatz werde ich wohl erstmal zwei Oberordner machen, nennen wir sie mal "Statisch" und "Dynamisch". Beide erhalten dann eine, noch nicht näher spezifizierte, Unterstruktur. Alles was nicht mehr bearbeitet wird, werde ich dann von "Dynamisch" in "Statisch" schieben. Nach ersten Überlegungen scheint das für mich ein guter Ansatz. Damit kann ich auch "statische" Daten in den dynamischen einblenden ohne zu befürchten das sich da die Ordnerstruktur ständig ändert.

Muss ich nurnoch die passenden Unterstrukturen finden. Nach der Theorie die man liest kann man entweder auf eine flache oder eine tiefe Verzeichnisstruktur setzen. Ich grübel gerade darüber nach den statischen Teil flach zu gestalten und den dynamischen eher tief.

Was Google so dazu ausspuckt:

zum Thema flache Ordner-Struktur: http://cspannagel.wordpress.com/2008/08/14/ordnung-ist-das-halbe-leben/

Auch interessant, scheint aber nicht gepflegt: Tagged File System: http://www.tagsistant.net/

Auch passend: http://www.uni-koblenz.de/FB4/Institutes/IFI/AGStaab/Research/SemFS/

----------

## avx

Ich hab eine Grob-Sortierung nach Kategorie/Subkategorie, z.B.

```

media/

...video

.....tv

.......de

.......en

.....movies

.....private

...audio

.....music

.....audiobooks
```

Selbiges mit entsprechenden (Sub-)Kategorien natürlich auch für Bilder, Dokumente, Code, ...

Alles, was ich selbst erstelle, wird direkt richtig einsortiert, ebenso alles, was wirklich wichtig ist und ich z.B. per Mail beziehe.

Für Downloads hab ich ein Skript, dass z.B. Arbeitsdaten an Hand der Domain direkt in den passenden Ordner schiebt - alles weitere wird mittels Extension und `file` zumindest grob in einen temporären Downloadordner einsortiert.

Weiterhin läuft noch app-misc/tracker sowie ein "selbstgewürgter" Kalender auf Basis von inotify und sqlite, der mir die wichtigsten Verzeichnisse und deren Veränderungen zeigt.

Insgesammt komm ich damit recht gut zurecht und manage damit ~12TB verschiedenster Daten - das einzige, was gelegentlich nervt, sind die zwangsweise langen Dateinamen, aber Tab-Completion und Verzeichnisaliase (zhs, ka ob BASH das kann) helfen da schon ein wenig.

----------

## slick

Also app-misc/tracker sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr interessant aus. Sehe ich das richtig das dies eine Consolen-App ist, bei der man nur über die Useflags darauf achten muss das nicht gnome mitgezogen wird? (Im Gegensatz zu Nepomuk bei dem ohne KDE nix geht?)

@avx Wenn da keine Geheimhaltungs-Dingsbums etc. dagegen sprechen, wärst du so nett mal den Pfad zum tiefsten Verzeichnis (oder zwei) zu posten, damit ich sehs wie fein du das aufgliederst? 12 TB ist ja nicht ganz ohne.

----------

## Necoro

Wie unterscheidet sich tracker/nepomuk von Beagle/Strigi?

Das eine läuft unter der Definition von "Semantischem Desktop" und das andere unter "Desktop-Suche" ... aber die evtl. anderen Anwendungsfälle/Featuresets erschließen sich mir da nicht? Hatte die schon mal jmd in Anwendung um mir die Unterscheide benennen zu können?

----------

## avx

@slick,

 *Quote:*   

> Sehe ich das richtig das dies eine Consolen-App ist, bei der man nur über die Useflags darauf achten muss das nicht gnome mitgezogen wird?

 Sofern du nicht die mitgelieferte GTK-UI miteinbauen/nutzen willst, ja, da ist tracker ziemlich leichtgewichtig bzgl. der Deps. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir ein "Minifrontend" mit ein paar Skripten und dmenu gebaut und arbeite derzeit an einem WebUI mittels eRuby.

 *Quote:*   

> @avx Wenn da keine Geheimhaltungs-Dingsbums etc. dagegen sprechen, wärst du so nett mal den Pfad zum tiefsten Verzeichnis (oder zwei) zu posten, damit ich sehs wie fein du das aufgliederst? 12 TB ist ja nicht ganz ohne.

 Türlich, mal schauen, was die Visualisierung so ermöglicht...

```
code

...private

......www

.........ruby

............rcs

...............doc

...............src

..................rel

.....................v_2.2

.....................v_2.3

..................work

.....................todo
```

Hier wird ebenenweise abstrahiert, d.h. auf der obersten gibt's private, work und other(OSS-Projekte, wo ich mitarbeite). Die Ebene darunter wird aufgeteilt in ein grobes Feld, z.B. WWW-dev, Kernel-Dev, Scripte, , etc. Darunter dann die jeweilig meistverwendete Sprache, z.B. Ruby, Perl, C, ZSH, ... Dann der Projektname und darunter alles was dafür nötig ist.

Für Dokumente hab ich z.B.

```
docs

...work

......done

.........2005

............firmenname

...............projektname

..................dirs/files

.........2006

......... ...

.........2010

......todo

........._current

.........2010

............firmenname

...private

......finanzen

.........steuern

............2009

...............files

......verträge

.........haus

.........versicherungen

............arbeit

............auto
```

uswusf. _current ist bei mir immer ein Symlink auf das aktuell bearbeitete bzw. wichtigste und dafür existiert bei mir wieder ein dir-alias, so dass ich auf Shell-Ebene immer leicht `mv something ~wcur/foo` machen kann.

Medien sind bei mir zunächst grob aufgeteilt, d.h. /media{audio,books,games,pictures,videos}, die wiederum in subkategorien ala audio/{books,comedy,music,samples}.

Die tiefste Kaskade, die ich jetzt mal schnell von Hand gefunden hab, sind 10 Level, wobei man da natürlich mit der maximalen Pfadlänge aufpassen muss.

Ich geb zu, ich bin nicht 100%ig happy mit diesem Setup, aber für meinen Workflow hab ich bis jetzt nichts besseres gefunden.

Edit, wenn jemand ein schönes Pfad-Visualisierungstool kennt, das aus einem gegebenen Topdir eine schöne Graphik baut, ohne zu viel zu verraten, immer her damit.

----------

## Josef.95

 *avx wrote:*   

> Edit, wenn jemand ein schönes Pfad-Visualisierungstool kennt, das aus einem gegebenen Topdir eine schöne Graphik baut, ohne zu viel zu verraten, immer her damit.

  Eventuell reicht schon sowas wie 

```
$ eix -Ie tree

[I] app-text/tree

     Available versions:  1.5.2.2 (~)1.5.3 {bash-completion}

     Installed versions:  1.5.3(14:21:04 02.01.2010)(bash-completion)

     Homepage:            http://mama.indstate.edu/users/ice/tree/

     Description:         Lists directories recursively, and produces an indented listing of files.
```

?

um dann zb nur die Verzeichnisse hübsch im Baum aufzulisten 

```
$ tree -d 
```

----------

## mv

 *avx wrote:*   

> Edit, wenn jemand ein schönes Pfad-Visualisierungstool kennt, das aus einem gegebenen Topdir eine schöne Graphik baut

 

In der Hinsicht ist ein KDE-Tool unübertroffen: kde-misc/filelight

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

also ich mach das i.d.R. klassisch mit Ordnerstrukturen und bin dann immer ziemlich entsetzt, wenn ich zu Bekannten komm, wenn deren Kiste Mucken macht und sehe wo die dann immer ihr Zeug ablegen.

Interessanterweise muss ich feststellen, das so Linuxer wie wir meistens ne klare Struktur haben, während so Windoser sehr oft nicht mal wissen, wo denn die "Eigenen Dateien" dann wirklich sind. Meitens haben die dann auch kein Backup. Von dem Blickwinkel betrachtet sollte man Windos doch lieber umbenennen in z.B. "Verlierdos", weil da so viel verloren geht. *g*

Aber noch nen Tipp am Rande:

Man sollte weniger Zeit ins Suchen und dafür mehr Zeit ins Finden investieren!

----------

## avx

@Josef.95, danke, daran hatt ich gar nicht gedacht, dass taugt schonmal halbwegs. @mv, ging mir nicht wirklich um die Größe, aber danke, macht immerhin hübsche Graphiken.

Als Ausgabe dachte ich eher an etwas wie eine Mindmap, d.h. / im Zentrum und davon ausgehend dann die einzelnen Verzeichnisse l/r/o/u. Muss mich mal mit graphviz beschäftigen, damit sollte das wohl gehen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also für eure gewaltigen datenmengen wurden einst die DMS erfunden. (Document Management System). Wenns nicht so derbst teuer wäre würden sich bei 12TB durchaus FileNet P8 oder SER DOXiS 4 lohnen...

Ansonsten gibt es als freies DMS eigentlich nur Nepomuk+Strigi. Denn damit kann man so ziemlich jede datei "taggen" und anhand der Tags auch finden. (Was in etwa das ist, was die DMS tun, nur dass da dann DB2, Informix oder Oracle als Indexdatenbank hintersteht.)

Ob das mit KDE-4.4 jetzt allerdings endlich zuverlässig funktioniert, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------

